# Tips for relaxation for the dog AND the handler



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

The other thread gave me the idea that we (as seasoned competitors) as to what we do to relax ourselfs and our dogs when competing. Doesn't matter what we compete in and there are so many people here that do compete I am sure we can all benefit from each others experiences and methods.

My list:
1) Being confident is my training and the skills that I know I can achive in training.
2) Knowing the rules of the event/class as much as possible.
3) Knowing that novice dogs/handlers often make mistakes while under stress and to not sweat it. It happens to the best of them and not to be upset or panic when it does happen.
4) Not to let nerves rule how much I warm up my dog and then leave our best performance outside of the ring 
5) Allowing enough time to warm up and socialize my dog enough so they are comfortable.
6) Eat and drink so we fueling the brain when we need it the most.
7) Breath deep from the diaphragm (helps the dogs too, to see us breath deep and slow)
8) Visualize the perfect run/pattern for at least 30 days when I lay down to sleep (this has been proven to work)
9) Breath (again)
10) Massage my dogs ears to release endorphins to help them relax.
11) Massage my own ears for the above reason.
12) Smile and smile alot, especially towards my dog.
13) Repeat a Mantra of positive and calming words/saying.
14) Finally and most importantly...........yes I have worked hard to get here, but it isn't the end of my world if things don't go right. There is always tomorrow and no matter what happens I got to spend the day with the best dog in the world that wants to play with me. 
15) Have FUN.

Looking forward to hearing what others do


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I get tweaked when too many people talk to me before I'm going to show...especially if it's an important run like closing a title. I put on my ipod with music someone might work out to or run to...and turn it up so I can't hear the noise of the show area. (I'm certain I'm going to ruin any hearing I may have had left after my 20's.) I walk agility courses with the ipod blasting too. I put myself in my own little world. My friends now know, if they see the white earbuds...leave me alone because I'm centering myself. LOL

I also knit...and I knit a lot while I'm hanging around for classes. Between the music and knitting...I calm myself right down. 

For Lars...I have to keep him calm in all venues. I've mentioned it before that he gives me 100% drive at home, 150% drive in class, and 500% drive at shows. I'm probably one of the few people trying to keep their dog calm as possible before heading into the agility ring.  I tried something new at the UKC trial this weekend...I kept rewards the same as we use in training where I really like his energy level. I had been using roasted chicken in trials and he gets way too spun about what does he need to give me in order to get the chicken. I used my usual natural balance rolls and it worked well with Lars being able to keep his mind. I usually will warm him up about 15 or so minutes before we head in. After the warm up, I quietly pet him and lay on the floor with him until just before we go in. At the ring gate, I ask for attention and do some fun doodling which he gets the few treats I have left on me. It seems to work well for him at this age.

I do find regardless of it being training or trialing...Lars needs to be someplace about 30 - 45 minutes before we work. He needs to absorb and observe everything around him. Once he's had a chance to do that...he's ready to rock and roll. I won't ever try to work a dog I don't have. 

I have to add...I've always been bad at being totally on top of the regulations of the different sports and their different venues. I know enough that won't get me thrown out. ~


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like #14.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

My best strategy is to pick just one thing in our performance that I want to get right or improve upon. It could be getting a good stand for exam with a puppy in conformation or a straight down and back. In obedience it might be something like keeping my neck and shoulders relaxed or making sure my dog is happy. Everything else goes on autopilot. And in truth, if you have trained enough and are truly prepared, autopilot is where you want to be. Picking that one thing to focus on lets me not think about everything else and prevents me from being overwhelmed.

If we achieve our goal, we can consider the day a success. Winning will come or not come, but that is not under our direct control so don't worry about it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Along the lines of MrsBoats reply, freestyle routines in disc dog are set to music, and you get to choose your own (at least for the bigger competitions). I usually choose a song that I really like - something that will make me happy and relaxed.


----------

